# Costco's Best Kirkland Brand Products



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Nov 7, 2017)

I saw this article this morning and found it interesting:

The 13 Best Kirkland Signature Products at Costco | Kitchn

I already buy all but one item on the list, but to be honest, I had no idea that Costco even carried Parchment Paper... I will be looking for that!


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 7, 2017)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> I saw this article this morning and found it interesting:
> 
> The 13 Best Kirkland Signature Products at Costco | Kitchn
> 
> I already buy all but one item on the list, but to be honest, I had no idea that Costco even carried Parchment Paper... I will be looking for that!



I didn't know about the parchment paper either.  I've been using Reynolds and found it much better than Wilton. I'm going to give the KS brand.


----------



## roadfix (Nov 7, 2017)

We've been buying their EVOO, parchment paper, and some booze for years.
I didn't realize the parchment paper were a seasonal item.   This last roll have lasted quite some time.


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Nov 7, 2017)

Y'know roadfix, I didn't know that part about the study done on the Olive Oil and I too have been buying it for as long as I can remember (I looked it up and Costco first opened in Honolulu in 1988, it was thrilling!).  
And it's true that you'd be surprised how much Olive Oil you use. 
I have a bottle of standard Vegetable Oil in my pantry, 
but I use that strictly for a baking ingredient or frying.


----------



## caseydog (Nov 7, 2017)

I recently bought some of the EVOO, and it is as good as any I've used. I buy their bacon. It's good, not the best, but It is a good buy. Kirkland nuts are really good. 

In addition, I really like Kirkland spices. I also buy the big restaurant rolls of Kirkland Foil, which is made by Reynolds. I don't use a lot of parchment paper, but I'll have to check that out when I need to buy some. 

Food aside, I use a lot of batteries, and stock up on the Kirkland brand. I hate to say it, but I also have a few Kirkland shirts -- they are a good value, IMO. 

CD


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Nov 7, 2017)

BAHAHAHA!
Casey, our Nephew has advised his wife that she is NOT to dress any member of their family in Costco clothes!
My favorite tee-shirts are Kirkland brand!  Also DH's shorts, oh and their socks aren't too shabby either.  I also picked up a pair of Reebok shoes and Winter indoor (I think their Dearfoam) slippers.
Oh wait! We were talking about Kirkland Brand... carry on.


----------



## roadfix (Nov 7, 2017)

Not Kirkland, but we use Reynolds 18" heavy duty foil, mostly used when BBQ'ing or in the kitchen oven.


----------



## caseydog (Nov 7, 2017)

roadfix said:


> Not Kirkland, but we use Reynolds 18" heavy duty foil, mostly used when BBQ'ing or in the kitchen oven.



COSTCO sells 500 foot rolls of that foil...

CD

.


----------



## caseydog (Nov 7, 2017)

Kaneohegirlinaz said:


> BAHAHAHA!
> Casey, our Nephew has advised his wife that she is NOT to dress any member of their family in Costco clothes!
> My favorite tee-shirts are Kirkland brand!  Also DH's shorts, oh and their socks aren't too shabby either.  I also picked up a pair of Reebok shoes and Winter indoor (I think their Dearfoam) slippers.
> Oh wait! We were talking about Kirkland Brand... carry on.



They are the butt of more than a few jokes, but when you work around old cars, like I do, you don't want to spend a lot of money on shirts. You are going to ruin them, eventually. Old cars leak every kind of fluid ever used in cars. Hey, I've been pulled aside by the TSA because my clothing failed the "swab" test for explosives. 

CD


----------



## Silversage (Nov 7, 2017)

Vodka.  I always drank Tito's,  which is organic and handmade.  But the Kirkland vodka gives it a  run for the money, and at less than half the price.    It's good enough to drink in a martini or on ice, without a mixer.


----------



## Cheryl J (Nov 7, 2017)

Our closest Costco is about 90 miles from here...a whole day trip away and a lot more than my Camry can hold.


----------



## bakechef (Nov 8, 2017)

I buy a lot of health and beauty care items there.  My favorites are Kirkland branded claritin, and flonase, these are so ridiculously cheap compared to anyone else.

The Kirkland branded Stretch-tite and Kirkland branded Reynolds heavy duty foil, they are great and that's the only place that I buy plastic wrap and foil.

Butter, it's nothing special, about the same as any other store brand butter but usually very well priced.  Same goes with bacon, excellent price, great quality.

I'm wearing Kirkland underwear.  Nothing special, but has proven durable and priced right.

They've done such a good job curating Kirkland products that I pretty much trust anything with that brand on it to be good and top quality.


----------



## caseydog (Nov 8, 2017)

Cheryl J said:


> Our closest Costco is about 90 miles from here...a whole day trip away and a lot more than my Camry can hold.



If my MINI can handle a trip to COSTCO, surely your Camry can. 

CD


----------



## Cheryl J (Nov 8, 2017)

I used to be able to drive the 2OO round mile trip or so down there in my Camry to Costco and come home happy with all kinds of supplies for 6 months or so.....now I have to depend on my daughters to come pick me up in their SUV's and head down there for a fully loaded trip back home. Fun lunches are always included.


----------



## Cheryl J (Nov 8, 2017)

bakechef said:


> *I buy a lot of health and beauty care items there.* My favorites are Kirkland branded claritin, and flonase, these are so ridiculously cheap compared to anyone else.
> 
> The Kirkland branded Stretch-tite and Kirkland branded Reynolds heavy duty foil, they are great and that's the only place that I buy plastic wrap and foil.
> 
> ...


 
Same here, bakechef.  I love their large pump bottles of shampoo, rinse, and the Kirkland face cleanser towelettes. I have enough of those for the next couple of years, along with the mouthwash, toilet paper, paper towels, mouthwash, and vitamins to last for the next couple of years or so.  

My fave (so far) sweatpants and sweatshirts are from Costco.  Love them.


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 8, 2017)

I do buy and like 
- EVOO
- Parchment Paper
- plastic wrap
- nuts
- bacon
- "reactine"


One thing I have bought and liked is the vanilla. However, last time I looked, here in Canada the bottle was $35.00. That is a little too pricey, even for this baker. I remember buying it for about $15.00 and thought that was getting up there.


----------



## caseydog (Nov 8, 2017)

LPBeier said:


> I do buy and like
> - EVOO
> - Parchment Paper
> - plastic wrap
> ...



My local COSTCO sometimes has vanilla beans on the spice isle. I use them to make my own vanilla extract. I keep a little for myself, and give most of it away to my family and friends who bake a lot. 

CD


----------



## Andy M. (Nov 8, 2017)

In addition to the rack of lamb, we buy steaks and beef roasts, pork tenderloins, bacon, butter, pot stickers, chicken (both rotisserie and raw).  We buy many OTC med there such as the KS versions of allarest, claritin, centrum silver, etc.  

We have bought various articles of clothing-socks, sweats, shirts, shorts. 

You can always get great deals on books, wine and in some places booze.


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 9, 2017)

caseydog said:


> My local COSTCO sometimes has vanilla beans on the spice isle. I use them to make my own vanilla extract. I keep a little for myself, and give most of it away to my family and friends who bake a lot.
> 
> CD



I do that with beans as well, or I use the seeds in my baking and steep the pods in milk or water. I also like buying paste at the gourmet store when she has it on sale. But for most of my baking, I use good quality pure vanilla extract and Costco has always been one of the best places to buy it...until lately!


----------



## caseydog (Nov 9, 2017)

Andy M. said:


> In addition to the rack of lamb, we buy steaks and beef roasts, pork tenderloins, bacon, butter, pot stickers, chicken (both rotisserie and raw).  We buy many OTC med there such as the KS versions of allarest, claritin, centrum silver, etc.
> 
> We have bought various articles of clothing-socks, sweats, shirts, shorts.
> 
> You can always get great deals on books, wine and in some places booze.



I buy the Kirkland chicken parts in the six-paks of vacuum-sealed meat. It stores well in the freezer, , it's not "enhanced," and tastes good, but it looks like it was butchered with a chain saw. I always have to do a significant amount of knife-work on it to clean it up. I don't end up with a lot of waste, but I trim off a lot of little stuff. 

CD


----------



## Kaneohegirlinaz (Nov 9, 2017)

Andy M. said:


> In addition to the rack of lamb, we buy steaks and beef roasts, pork tenderloins, bacon, butter, *pot stickers*, chicken (both rotisserie and raw).  We buy many OTC med there such as the KS versions of allarest, claritin, centrum silver, etc.
> 
> We have bought various articles of clothing-socks, sweats, shirts, shorts.
> 
> You can always get great deals on books, wine and in some places booze.




Andy, the last time I was in Costco I bought one of that huge bag of potstickers.  We like them in our noddle bowls along with a bunch of other goodies... DH liked them, me not so much though.  I prefer the dough or wrappers a bit thinner, whereas my husband liked the thicker style, AND they're much larger than the brand that I get at the "Asia" markets, also Trader Joe's has a nice one too.


----------



## PrincessFiona60 (Nov 9, 2017)

Love the Kirkland Brand.  I get olive oil, raw cane sugar, coconut oil, all kinds of nuts, clothes, canned goods, meats and Rotisserie Chicken.  I have a big enough cooler now I can get 4 chickens in it and haul it home.  Once home it's still warm enough for a quick meal and stash the rest in the freezer.  I wish it was much closer instead of having to coordinate a whole day to get there and back.


----------



## RPCookin (Nov 9, 2017)

LPBeier said:


> I do buy and like
> 
> One thing I have bought and liked is the vanilla. However, last time I looked, here in Canada the bottle was $35.00. That is a little too pricey, even for this baker. I remember buying it for about $15.00 and thought that was getting up there.



I got an email a few weeks ago from Savory Spice Shop explaining that vanilla prices were rising significantly due to typhoons in the East Indies doing severe damage to the crops.  So it's apparently not just a Canadian issue.


----------



## GotGarlic (Nov 9, 2017)

RPCookin said:


> I got an email a few weeks ago from Savory Spice Shop explaining that vanilla prices were rising significantly due to typhoons in the East Indies doing severe damage to the crops.  So it's apparently not just a Canadian issue.


No, it's everywhere. Lots of bakers I know online have been talking about this for a few months now. I'm glad I bought a bag of 20 vanilla beans last year. I've been making vanilla extract myself for a few years, and made a batch of vanilla sugar last summer with a couple of the beans.


----------



## LPBeier (Nov 9, 2017)

RPCookin said:


> I got an email a few weeks ago from Savory Spice Shop explaining that vanilla prices were rising significantly due to typhoons in the East Indies doing severe damage to the crops.  So it's apparently not just a Canadian issue.



Oh, sorry, I realized that. I was just mentioning that in Canada it is $35 as opposed to the US price - that IS a Canadian issue....our 75 cent dollar!


----------

